# which Enneagram is the ultimate diva?



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Doge said:


> 4w3 sx/so
> 
> that's a dramatic combination


This is true. I had the pleasure of my first boyfriend being a 4w3 Sx/So.. he was more dramatic, profound, unpredictable, wild, feral, and expressive than anyone else I've met in my life. I have yet to meet anyone who even comes close to his extremes and how constant they are. Like the fire that never stops burning.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Lmao at the good Swordsman's Diva Scale. Xtreme Diva. :laughing:
> I say 7w8. Pure diva mode. Although 3w4 is a close second. 4s and 2s definitely can have their diva moments


4w3: yes
4w5: one of the most un-diva types I can think of :tongue:



> but when I think of Diva I definitely think 7w8 Sx/So.
> To the Divas!!!


in the case of 7w8 specifically, I think 7w8 Sx/Sp is more diva than 7w8 Sx/So, which is more "sex, rock n' roll and dying from a drug overdose". being rock star-ish and diva-ish are a little different (if anything, the closest male equivalent I can think of is a classy male rapper). divas are more elegant, high maintenance and elitist; rock stars are more YOLO, prone to let themselves go, less self-pampering and less openly egotistical (they want to give the image that they are a common person "sicking it to the man")


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I think 7w8 Sx/Sp is more diva than 7w8 Sx/So, which is more "sex, rock n' roll and dying from a drug overdose". being rock star-ish and diva-ish are a little different (if anything, the closest male equivalent I can think of is a classy male rapper). divas are more elegant, high maintenance and elitist; rock stars are more YOLO, prone to let themselves go, less self-pampering and less openly egotistical (they want to give the image that they are a common person "sicking it to the man")


Hm. In that case my 4w3 Sx/So ex is more rockstarish whereas I would be more divaish (Sx/Sp) as well.

Although, I am not exactly elegant and high maintenance. My diva side is more like "I don't want to go out because I will damage my singing voice in a loud club" and my friends beg, and I sincerely tell them to go without me and DO NOT STAY HOME WITH ME, GO HAVE FUN because I'm not a selfish prick; whereas a diva, would say "Oh,, stay here with me and bring me tea."


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> 7w8 hands down












4w3 (allegedly)


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 4w3: yes
> 4w5: one of the most un-diva types I can think of :tongue:


Then again...Marlene Dietrich is typed 5.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Animal said:


> Hm. In that case my 4w3 Sx/So ex is more rockstarish whereas I would be more divaish (Sx/Sp) as well.
> 
> Although, I am not exactly elegant and high maintenance. My diva side is more like "I don't want to go out because I will damage my singing voice in a loud club" and my friends beg, and I sincerely tell them to go without me and DO NOT STAY HOME WITH ME, GO HAVE FUN because I'm not a selfish prick; whereas a diva, would say "Oh,, stay here with me and bring me tea."


Perhaps 4w3 has a more dramatic feel?


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

mimesis said:


> Perhaps 4w3 has a more dramatic feel?


Yeah I am vulnerable or dramatic on stage too  especially before i got sick, but still am


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

I definitely have an inner diva. Sometimes not so inner, too. :kitteh:


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Animal said:


> Yeah I am vulnerable or dramatic on stage too  especially before i got sick, but still am



I posted this clip on one of your threads before, type 8 diva Erykah Badu







Wilhelminia Wiggins in the movie Diva. Great movie. Clueless about type but I just love this aria. (La Wally)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

mimesis said:


> Then again...Marlene Dietrich is typed 5.


seems more 3w4/4w3 to me (though probably with a 5w6 fix)


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

Mariah Carey.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> seems more 3w4/4w3 to me (though probably with a 5w6 fix)


I don't know much of her personality but I didn't expect her to be typed 5, which I would expect even less likely Diva than 4w5.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

BlueberryCupcake said:


> Mariah Carey.


she's 7w6 I believe


----------



## Permeate (May 27, 2012)

I think sx-doms of any type can be divas in their own regard, tbh. :tongue:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

in terms of tritypes, I think 278, 378 and 478 are probably the most diva (478 probably takes the cake), followed by 137 and 147
come to think of it, 127 can be pretty diva too sometimes


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> (478 probably takes the cake),


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> in terms of tritypes, I think 2*78*, 3*78* and 4*78* are probably the most diva followed by *1*3*7* and *1*4*7*












Not biased at all..


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

@Phoenix_Rebirth How many 7's or 7-fixers have you met who aren't diva in the slightest?


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Animal said:


> @_Phoenix_Rebirth_ How many 7's or 7-fixers have you met who aren't diva in the slightest?


Hmmm let me.. My Social 7w6 brother cares little for his appearance.. he is studying in order to become a priest. 
(So/Sp 7w6-2w1-1w9) :laughing:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> Not biased at all..


it doesn't matter if it's biased if it's right. rather than trying to expose my "bias", discussing points of contention would be more productive


----------

